# How long?



## jeeperyj (May 22, 2012)

How long does it take to get over someone of 7 years? I can't eat, sleep or function.. Yesterday I texted and called her so many x she said I was physco. 

We were together for 7 years and she met someone new and is pushing me away.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

It takes as long as it takes. You have to figure a way to take care of you until the feeling of crisis has abated. Call friends, exercise to the point of exhaustion, something -- this WILL pass. But yes, it's awful until it does. I'm so sorry. Block her number from your phone, because all the calling and texting is not helping anything.

Edited...oh, never mind. I should have recognized the poster name.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

This is your affair partner, not your wife, right? No offense, but put on your big boy panties, delete her contact info, and just stop.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Bye Troll!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, wait...ok, I fell for it. Pshaw!


----------

